# Gear Lights wont come on



## rssarma (Aug 8, 2005)

All of a sudden the lights under the gear shift wont come on. This is an auto transmission. When I switch on the parking lights these lights come on with them, but now they dont. Can it be the fuse? If yes, how do I check it?


----------



## Xylob (Sep 12, 2005)

if the rest of the lights still come on, then most likely it is your bulb that has burned out, not a fuse.


----------

